# E39 Double Din Carpc



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2meqq_bmw-et-radars_auto
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2n7b0_video-player_music
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2nbuh_gps-et-player-simultanes_music


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

Now that i have time on my hands, it's on the surgery table 



















piko + dual boards for automation, driving in this version up to 100 Amps splitted on 10 channels of 10 Amps each the outputs + 4 pwm output channels.
I have also 40 digital inputs and 4 analog inputs, watchdog.
The automation boards can be accessed through the lan or through the internet as well for firmware upgrade or simply to get status of the ports or activate them.


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

Still need sound jack plugs, power switch and top box lcd to be wired before it starts to live


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, the automated boards are working fine 
Ladder benchmarks are reporting everything is ok with the I/O
That's all for today, tomorrow i have to buy a connector for the audio and that's it, the creature is in the box


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

Audio connector ordered, still didn't get them 
I used this extra time to change led's resistors to increase their brightness and wrote a tiny stress program to check weakness if any. 
Had to use delays between each channel to allow relays to raise with 100 and 10 ms delays. Here is the video, playing with 100 Amps


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

some keywords

- Turbo idler sustaining engine working for minutes after keys removal
- Oil pressure
- Oil temperature
- Coolant temperature
- Turbo pressure
- Air temperature before and after intercooler
- Water / Methanol injection
- Pre and post lubricating pump i.e. to prepare the cold engine before inserting the key or to leave the car, shutting down the engine but still allowing the oil to run in it's circuits.
- Lambda sensor
- Electric valves
- Actuators
- Accelerometers
- Stepper motors
- DC motors
etc....

add your own sensor or component in the list above, sky is the limit 

if it was only to read sensors, i-bus can do it too but what i-bus can't, this machine will do it, it's possible to program sequences of output depending of the readings of any sensor etc but you already know or guess how and what it can do...


----------



## longress (Aug 30, 2008)

Outstanding job!


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you sir :bow:


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

finished


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, here we are with the first steps of my creature taking over the car 
Yes, it's still a mess of wires but this function is not the only one and i have a bunch of wiring work before it is definitely affixed...

Here what is happening inside when the original key's remote is activated...

http://www.youtube.com/v/f3e1S4gGO3w

and now from outside 
http://www.youtube.com/v/5fiD9eyCaLQ


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

New frontend as well to integrate new functions that are coming with the automation part


----------



## Evilsizer (Apr 4, 2008)

any thoughts on tring to get the carputer to interface with the i-bus system,that way you can still use the steering controls? that way you could keep track of milage still? i thought about tring to do that with a carputer, not sure why some having tried it. looks like you would be the best person to ask.

really wish i could see that in person the mount for the display, looks like it sits kinda far back in from the pics.


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

Here it was with the old frontend using i-bus and steering wheel controls. You will notice i don't touch the screen when playing with volume or changing songs  http://www.dailymotion.com/rkraft_fr/video/x2n7b0_video-player_music

I also use i-bus to carry messages sent by the computer and i make them display on the instruments cluster.
Here displaying distance to cameras (speed traps) with their kind, automatic, mobile or even traffic lights cameras. They are announced few kilometers before.
http://www.dailymotion.com/rkraft_fr/video/x2meqq_bmw-et-radars_auto

Touchscreen can seem interesting in the beginning but with time it is obvious that steering wheel commands are the most comfortable way to drive a computer. 
Touchscreen is ok only to use gps when defining a travel. With manipulating it all time long, except if you are using gloves, it will look dirty in short time range.

The display is really recessed far back to avoid unwanted light ambiance when there is high light sunny day but it helps a lot to get a good image quality without having to buy an expensive transflective screen.


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

Wiring is almost finished


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

The Roadster at work, unlocking the car while i'm using the key's remote, glow, ignition, power up the pc, boot up, welcome avatar display, playing a bit of videos, locking leisure functions with the valet mode and finally shutting down the car with the touchscreen.






I'll do another video with the turbo idler and the internet access tomorrow under daylight.


----------



## kraft (Dec 27, 2006)

I used to have bluetooth on board but those tiny devices are so hungry of energy while in use...so i got rid of all this and replaced them with embedded quad band audio/gprs/3g/edge/m2m module.
Here compared to my old v3.


----------

